# What you hate about the previous poster



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

Or maybe seriously dislike....because hate is such a strong word. I'm too lazy to change the title.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't hate, so I'll take "dislike" for 400, Alex.

A: That he started this thread.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 7, 2010)

An idea birthed in chat. Where some of the best decisions are made.


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

That he made me realize I'd be the first target.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

That he has a happy signature


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate that it took so little coaxing for him to start this thread.


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

she made me realize how much i yearn to be accepted...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I don't hate, so I'll take "dislike" for 400, Alex.
> 
> A: That he started this thread.



Your avatar makes this post funny.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I hate that it took so little coaxing for him to start this thread.


 
I hate that she sees bleating farm animals and thinks of me.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> she made me realize how much i yearn to be accepted...



I hate that he pees his pants and then comes into chat to talk about rashes and asks for women in their 40's to change him.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey I see some friendly faces here WAVES Hello.... :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I hate that he pees his pants and then comes into chat to talk about rashes and asks for women in their 40's to change him.



I hate that she can't remember where I told her I put the baby wipes, Desitin and powder so she can take care of his bum.


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

THAT HE MISSED THE POINT!!!!!! >:/ 

rargh!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 7, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> THAT HE MISSED THE POINT!!!!!! >:/
> rargh!!


I hate that he is the brash Pied Piper of hate!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 7, 2010)

What's the point?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate that she lives in Cali and we can't hang out. You suck, Thirties,


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate that she looted my cookie jar.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I hate that she lives in Cali and we can't hang out. You suck, Thirties,



Spank me.  I hate that he has Sideshow Bob in his avatar because it makes me laugh too damn much.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2010)

*GNAT!!!!! YOUR THREAD HAS BECOME SO WRONG!! COME BACK AND FIX IT!!!*


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

she tries to pretend shes youthful and fun when shes just mean!


----------



## lucidbliss (Sep 7, 2010)

he steals my covers....


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> he steals my covers....



shes whines when she gets hypothermic


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> she tries to pretend shes youthful and fun when shes just mean!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

finally some real hate!


----------



## lucidbliss (Sep 7, 2010)

i hate when he leaves


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 7, 2010)

I am covetous of her haircut.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate to see her go. But I love to watch her leave.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Sep 7, 2010)

This doucher has more rep points than me


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

I laughed out loud when I saw his post but it was a wimpy little schoolgirl chuckle.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 7, 2010)

He has 111 posts and I feel like I own the rights to all triple digit matching numbers, ie 444.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2010)

She is pretty arrogant sayin' she had calls on triple digits....Little Nickys dad has been usin' 666 for yearrrrs. the devil wins. put down your fiddle


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 7, 2010)

Mishty said:


> She is pretty arrogant sayin' she had calls on triple digits....Little Nickys dad has been usin' 666 for yearrrrs. the devil wins. put down your fiddle



Damn her avatar,It's cuter than mine


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am jelous at the green cans! I want more too


----------



## Fox (Sep 7, 2010)

He is conservative.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

His blonde hair is natural.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

She lives far away from me



Fox said:


> He is conservative.



I hope you still can respect me. Some of my best friends are liberals.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

he never posts the english translations to his fb status's so I never know what they are about


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2010)

She's not here to share fig newtons with me


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 7, 2010)

That snuggletiger is quite possibly the cutest nickname ever and i didn't think of it !


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2010)

Her avatar is very distracting.









Oh, wait. I don't hate that.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

he is sometimes far to intelligent for his own good, oh and he is happily married


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

She's just so sweet, it makes me look bad  

_
Oh wait, still a good thing! Boy I suck at this thread. _


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

She's so adorable. I hate that I don't have anything negative to say about her!
She has no flaws!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 7, 2010)

He lives too far away


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't like any human that can correct me on a Brat Pack movie, makes my fandom seem shallow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

Bitch is funnier than me.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

she got gold can rep before me and I have been here longer


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

I seriously hate that she looks so good without makeup.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2010)

She doesn't appreciate yard gnomes like I do.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 7, 2010)

Her birthday was a few days ago and she got to enjoy delicious cake!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2010)

hmmm what is she so "Happy" about


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 7, 2010)

Boo Yankees--the baseball team! LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

I swear she's schizophrenic. But...cute. BUT NOT CUTER THAN ME.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 7, 2010)

she stole from my cookie jar! Biatch!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 7, 2010)

Word has it she's a total bitch.
 yeah, I said it


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 7, 2010)

She can get away with red hair, and I cant!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2010)

That she's too far away to give
her a friendly hug.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

He thinks he has a monopoly on the music threads.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

why is she invading everyones dreams but mine hmmmmmm


----------



## Dromond (Sep 8, 2010)

She lives on the wrong continent. North America would suit her much better.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

he knows to much hes such a smartie pants


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 8, 2010)

She lives in some noo-agey hobbit place called "The Shoalhaven." I mean, why not just call it "The Shire"?


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate LOTR references, Nerdy-McNerdypants.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

he keeps making me almost spray drinks over my laptop with his hillarious comments


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate that she teases me with stuff like "I wanted to rep, but here's some applause instead"; what? no rep? Applause don't fill gold cans, babydoll.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

frankman said:


> I hate that she teases me with stuff like "I wanted to rep, but here's some applause instead"; what? no rep? Applause don't fill gold cans, babydoll.



hey I rep you as often as I can 

I hate that he wined it totally wrecked the whole frankman is soo cool thing


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate that you question my cool. And I hate it when you point out I'm whining. I'm not. I'm really noohooot. Don't say stuff like that, it's stupid! You're all stupid! Go pick on someone else. stupidheads...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

his last post made me laugh so much can barely type cause am now having a coughing fit


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

She can't multi task


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't look as classy as her with my middle finger pointing up on an avatar! LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2010)

I hate that she's sooooo pretty  :bow:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 9, 2010)

She is just to damn NICCCCE! :doh: I wanna cuddle her and fight for her honor all at once.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

I could never pull off a swimsuit like Mishty!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

She needs to move her hand and take a new picture!! And she's too damned nice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2010)

She doesn't hold the same fascination for chocolate bars with big nuts that I do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Too many fucking fairies flying around DIMS. She's the horny one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm laying down with yard gnomes now, thanks to her......:doh: :blush:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate that she made her yard gnome happy and mine just stalked off in a huff to go hide in the philodendrons.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 10, 2010)

Her damn avatar always reminds of me those 1930's-ish[?] fashion girls, which leads to me having Cab Calloway stuck in my head. How dare she!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

She is so redikkulously adorable and does all these awesome and cool things that I never get to do cause they just dont happen around here


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 10, 2010)

She makes me feel bad because she lives too far away to do awesome things, let ALONE the jealousy I have, over her uber-talentedness!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 13, 2010)

She lives far away and I can't spend time with her.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 13, 2010)

Whenever I talk to him, my cheeks hurt after from smiling too much >( [That, and he lives too far away for me to get my hands on him]


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

she is a boy magnet sooo not fair


----------



## frankman (Sep 13, 2010)

She's branching out and currently messing with me on facebook too. As if Dims and Formspring weren't enough...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

I cannot rep him enough for all the laughter he gives me

PS The Devine miss E told me I had to f/r you on fb lol and I thought I should do as I was told


----------



## Mishty (Sep 13, 2010)

she's all about the teddies..... (.)(.)
 oo
_____


That looks nothing like a teddy or a titty. but it's 8:55 am and I haven't slept.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

she gets way better formspring questions than me


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

That's she's not here with me now rather than in the future. (Impatient)


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 13, 2010)

She's sassy


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2010)

She who somersaults avians is talking about sass?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

She's a bigger horn dog and crazier than me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> She's a bigger horn dog and crazier than me.



She got to taste PBLoco's Raspberry White Chocolate Peanut Butter and I never will!


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate that she doesn't post enough sexy photos on the cleavage thread!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate that she doesn't post enough sexy photos on the cleavage thread!


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate that he doesn't post enough sexy photos on the cleav, er, sexiest clothed pics thread!

:bounce:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate that I have no clue who she is.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 13, 2010)

that her hair is always so awesome..hmph!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

She's beautiful without any makeup.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 13, 2010)

that she is just *amazing *in multiple dimensions!


----------



## lalatx (Sep 13, 2010)

They have shifty eyes that follow me wherever I go. Stop following me!!! 

This may or may not be in my head. Only time will tell.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2010)

That she is insanely cute!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

The only chocolate she gives me is e-chocolate.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

She is finding all these great lingerie bargains, and I want them


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

It's unbearable that she is all the way over there in freaking Aussieland!


----------



## Proner (Sep 14, 2010)

Talk about distance! You're freaking far away too, damn you and Atlantic Ocean!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

You Dewey Decimal Dilettante


----------



## Proner (Sep 14, 2010)

Hahaha you nearly making me pass out by laughing too much, evil woman


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

he can speak fluent french and drive women crazy with his adorable accent


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

She rolls her eyes at me so much she's convulsing.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2010)

I hate her photo profile....it's too damn beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Girly, I hate that you have that pink corset when it should belong to ME!!!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh please

One word: Torrid.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2010)

I hate...

...nothing. She's too beautiful and nice to hate.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 14, 2010)

Is pathetic is his lack of hatred.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't spell worth beans.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2010)

All that kissing on his profile photo makes me jealous!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

she has amazing cleavage


----------



## paintsplotch (Sep 14, 2010)

that she is in Aussie land with all those Aussie Men and accents.... yum


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2010)

Possible Red Sox or Patriots fan


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> that she is in Aussie land with all those Aussie Men and accents.... yum



what aussie men where ?????????? looks around


hates the misconception that aussie men are actually interested in her


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2010)

That we can't just go and spend the day together! Australia is too stretched out


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

I want her chocolate. All of it.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 14, 2010)

That she's NOT coming to the NJ Bash...... ughhhh


----------



## frankman (Sep 15, 2010)

Her avatar is constantly raising her eyebrow at everything I post.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 15, 2010)

He often makes me laugh so hard I that I have to pee.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

she has way more rep than me


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 15, 2010)

She lives so far away.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 15, 2010)

She keeps giving me the "bird" for no reason.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2010)

that she gets more crushes then me


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

username reminds me of something I am missing in my life at the moment


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't afford her bears.


----------



## frankman (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't for the life of me figure out what her signature says.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2010)

To the Stars on the Wings of a Pig


He lives in the Netherlands. You suck, Frank.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 15, 2010)

She is too damn likable....yuck.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 15, 2010)

She's too pretty


----------



## mimosa (Sep 15, 2010)

Her gorgeous eyes make me sick.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 15, 2010)

Like all the other posters on this thread she is being far to nice...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2010)

I honestly don't know if this person is a man or a woman.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 15, 2010)

You again? Damn it. You and your beautiful face should go away.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

She doesn't talk to me anymore.


----------



## frankman (Sep 15, 2010)

He got pro-active with the crush lists and hot damn I wish I thought of that.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

he is way way ahead of me rep wise guess the whinning paid off


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

she SO just burned Frankmans ASS. 








But she's just kiddin' SHE'S TO DAMN SWEET to mean it.


----------



## paintsplotch (Sep 15, 2010)

she has cute lil unicorns and doesnt share... pffft


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> she SO just burned Frankmans ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh I meant it lol you'd have to read back a couple of pages or so to see it reffers to another comment I made lol frankman can handle it


Paintsplotch I still dont know enough about so have to hate that I dont know her better


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 16, 2010)

You see that?! SA is so damn nice she can't even faux hate a stranger! Arrrgh!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks better in red than I do.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate that she's too damn fierce. I mean, who wouldn't be green eyed over such awesomeness in a single package?

x-post, but it works for both.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 16, 2010)

He's so damn popular and awesome, I _still_ can't rep him!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

she hasnt seen the dollhouse yet


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 16, 2010)

She's a Christov fan  jokes


----------



## Mishty (Sep 16, 2010)

She's another g'damn Scorpio, and all the hawt guys what to boink her.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 16, 2010)

lol she hasn't told me about all these "hawt guys" and she needs too


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont know much about her yet cept she lives in my state


----------



## Proner (Sep 16, 2010)

That she ask so many questions on formspring while I couldn't firgure just one!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 16, 2010)

He just found out my dirty little secret tonight...now he must die.


----------



## Proner (Sep 16, 2010)

Wants to kill me, my only solution now is to make my poor puppy stare


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

he doesnt ask me questions on formspring


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 16, 2010)

She doesn't live in my state and say "Hey Snuggletiger come on over for some cookies and tea"


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

hes another american hott guy


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

She's not close enough for me to give her a hug.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 16, 2010)

He. NOR the person above him, ask me questions on formspring. 

Bonus haaaate


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2010)

Are we even friends on Facebook you little punk?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't know what her forumspring account is. 

x-post, that was for YPP

You are a filthy post jumper.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

all the guys chase after her where is are my guys to chase me hmmmmm tooo busy chasing CP is where


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

She doesn't think I'm one of the guys chasing after her.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2010)

Reaches around Amanda and Lloyd to slap Dromond in the head.


She looks better than me without makeup.

Lloyd NEVER finishes a facebook IM conversation. EVER.


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

CP won't stay out of my dreams. Hahaha j/k 
no dangerous apnea episodes, yet.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 16, 2010)

He's too nice and popular! LOOK AT ALL THOSE GOLD CANS! 

...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

shes sooo adorable and gets to do things that are on my wishlist


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's too nice and popular! LOOK AT ALL THOSE GOLD CANS!
> 
> ...



Woo-Hoo!, that was so nice, Muaaaaah!!!, have a 
verbal/text hug for such a sweet post!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2010)

I can not believe imfree and all those hugs! :kiss2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 16, 2010)

She's so much hotter than I am!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2010)

She still thinks she is a princess....even after I promoted her to queen.


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I can not believe imfree and all those hugs! :kiss2:



Mimosa, Sweetie, you know I
saved the very best ones 
for you.:happy::smitten:

Sweet, warm, fuzzy ones, I
give away freely, but the
ultra-tender, *ELECTRIC* ones
are just for you.

I hate that you even have to
worry about those hugs.


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I can not believe imfree and all those hugs! :kiss2:



Mimosa, my beloved Sister in The Lord, you have nothing
to fear, your quote says it all. You strive to love perfectly, 
therefore have no reason to fear or worry.:bow::happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2010)

He only joined a year before me, but LOOK AT HOW MANY POSTS HE'S MADE! 
[No wonder his cans are gold  ]


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He only joined a year before me, but LOOK AT HOW MANY POSTS HE'S MADE!
> [No wonder his cans are gold  ]



yes but you already have a gold can I want one


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He only joined a year before me, but LOOK AT HOW MANY POSTS HE'S MADE!
> [No wonder his cans are gold  ]



YPP, there's a reason for this. I'm on disability, don't
have a running car, don't have IRL, and live online
most of the time. Thanks for making it more fun and
rocking my online life though, YPP!:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeaaah yeah. Your welcome, your just lucky you got Gold Cans, good sir! 

*MumbleMumbleMumble*I Wish _I_ had Gold Cans. Then _I'd_ be popular.*MumbleMumbleMumble*


NOW TO SPIRITANGEL [Mwuaha .. ]

She's got so much talent, she can bring things to life with her hands! 
But do you THINK She could let a bit of said talent rub off on Moi? Course Not! 
Talent-Hogger !


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

hey whats with everyone wanting to steal my talents and not find their own opassions

I hate how cheeky she is and that she is a dirty rotten talent theif


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2010)

She's accused me of being a talent theif, though I have no proof of this. Ahhh! My braaaaains cannot compuuuute! 
(She's trying to confuse me, just to get me off her back. -Pout- )


----------



## Dromond (Sep 17, 2010)

You're a wench, young lady.


But wait. I don't hate you for that. I think I'm doing it wrong.:doh:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

that he is married and gives some of the best compliments on dimms


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeaaah yeah. Your welcome, your just lucky you got Gold Cans, good sir!
> 
> *MumbleMumbleMumble*I Wish _I_ had Gold Cans. Then _I'd_ be popular.*MumbleMumbleMumble*
> 
> ...


I hate that she doesn't notice she's already GOT a gold can. 
Guess that makes her popular. 

(edit: darnit, I hate that her (the actual previous poster's) post got in the way and made it look like I missed the point of the thread (which I did, actually, as that post was there first, as was another one also). And that she's quite charming yet on another continent). 


-Rusty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

:} He's too sweet! And doesn't post often enough! He's also too funny!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2010)

Again, she's too far away!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

He repeats his answers, cheaaaater!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a cheesehead! Yuck!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

He's ALWAYS online when I am! 
I'm totally calling the Working-Wench-Wotl-- er. Hotline. 

Stalker!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2010)

She doesn't think she that great of a person when she knows she is.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

he doesnt believe how awesome he is


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 18, 2010)

she makes me feel mean because she is just so nice and positive!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

its all an act I am truely evil ask the bears I poke them with pins and needles all the time


she is delusional lol and thinks and I soo nice and sweet I hate that (hehe) oh and she sings better than me on camera I freeze up and get all eeek about the whole thing


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

She can be mean while being SO NICE they don't even feel like they're being scolded at! Nooooot Fair!
Where-as, I just go into bitch-mode.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

She's younger and cuter than me.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2010)

She has a vagina...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

She has nicer legs than I do.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

she has sexier underwear than me


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> She has a vagina...



I know. It's a horrible thing.

^^She has gorgeous blue/grey eyes.


----------



## frankman (Sep 18, 2010)

Everything she posts is Jabberwocky.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

How can you not like cheese? What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 18, 2010)

She can't be bothered to click on my profile to find out my gender


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

frankman said:


> Everything she posts is Jabberwocky.



What can I say? 'Twas brillig, and the slithey toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe.

^^I'm jealous of her Marilyn Wann-inspired avatar.


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> What can I say? 'Twas brillig, and the slithey toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe.
> 
> ^^I'm jealous of her Marilyn Wann-inspired avatar.



Hey, one good jabberwocky post deserves another!

A domesticated specimen of the canine species 
circumnavigated a unit of residential domiciles
with a pewter container attached to it's
dorsal appendage.

*I read that one in a grade-school text-book as
an example of a piece that has difficult to define
words, in unfamiliar context. (A dog ran around
the block with a tin can tied to it's tail.)


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 19, 2010)

He seems to be having a love affair with the "enter" key o_o


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

I still get confused when I see her avatar pic and then her name


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2010)

She made me cry a little. In a good way.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 19, 2010)

He doesn't talk to me as often as I wish he would.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2010)

She doesn't want to admit that she has a obsession with the word "adorkable".


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 19, 2010)

He loves to accuse me of such silly things! 
..AdorkableAdorkableAdorkable.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

she keeps making me wrack my brains for pirate speak


----------



## Proner (Sep 19, 2010)

She lives in surfer's heaven.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to speak in an accent that sounds like sex, seduction and romance rather than the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 19, 2010)

She is perfect. I love her, and hate her, for being that.
Lol, but, seriously, it is really impossible to hate her.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 19, 2010)

He doesn't write his Facebook status in English..


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 19, 2010)

She wont post a photo of her lovely self!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

She's too damn sex-ay! Rawr!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 19, 2010)

every effin' time I see his name I start quoting The Sasquatch Dumpling Gang inside my head. :doh:




> Well, I gotta go. My mom thinks I'm at the pet store looking at kittens.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2010)

That unicorn looks like it could poke someone in the tushy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2010)

I seriously hate that there is nothing I hate about her.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

I hate that she gets all the guys I want some guys lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2010)

She STILL doesn't realize I'm one of her guys. lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 20, 2010)

that im not as popular with the ladies as he is


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

that he doesnt post pics of himeself so he can get popular with the ladies


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 20, 2010)

She's too damned lovable! It freaking sucks!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 20, 2010)

She has a COOL real name, and is uber-popular! [She's also flawlessly beautiful Grr!]


----------



## Dromond (Sep 20, 2010)

She's so envious of other women's beauty, she doesn't see her own. I really hate that.


----------



## Proner (Sep 21, 2010)

That as it's night time for him, it's time to preparing to go to work for me.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

that he gets the cute french accent and I have the aussie drawl


----------



## mimosa (Sep 21, 2010)

She thinks she's an angel.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

mimosa said:


> She thinks she's an angel.



I keep telling people I AM NOT AN ANGEL great never gonna shake the angel rep now


She takes awesome lingerie shots I have trouble getting any of me


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate that she now has the greatest picture on dims, in the ligerie thread!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I hate that she now has the greatest picture on dims, in the ligerie thread!



hmm I hate that she is obviously delusional I mean anyone who has seen her pics know she has the sexiest lingerie pics on dimms and they are of all of her!!!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 21, 2010)

I am curious now. I hate the fact that I do not have a link to these lingerie pics.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate...

...nothing. There is nothing I hate about her. I hate that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 21, 2010)

He doesn't post enough pictures!


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 21, 2010)

Her first name is "your," but I like men


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 21, 2010)

I always read that name as "Bubbler" :doh:


----------



## Proner (Sep 21, 2010)

She have amazing photographer's skills and I'm envious


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 21, 2010)

he is more intelligent than me


----------



## Proner (Sep 21, 2010)

I trade intelligence against your singin abilities!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2010)

He's hiding his handsome face behind that book.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 21, 2010)

she has big beautiful *open *eyes... while mine are hard to see


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 21, 2010)

Her anything song voice is still WAY better than my serious song croaking effort


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 21, 2010)

Her name is an oxymoron (wicked angel?)


----------



## iglooboy55 (Sep 21, 2010)

lookit this champ up here using so as an abbreviation for southern. who does she think she is?


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

He lives in an igloo, the lucky duck. lol


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

He lives in Cajun country! 
and the bastard hasn't offered to send me anything spicy.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

she has that gorgeous southern accent but tones it way to far down


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds sexy even when she's not trying to....
She could read my last will and testament and sound sexy as hell.
Not fair.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Sounds sexy even when she's not trying to....
> She could read my last will and testament and sound sexy as hell.
> Not fair.



I had to check who you were talking about then am totally floored

especiallyy as I think your southern accent is the sexy one!!!

Doesnt believe she sounds sexy


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2010)

Could say exactly the same Australian accent is sexy!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate when he says "uggghh" cause it makes me swoon. 
Damn Frenchie Talk. :blush:


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate that se point out I'm searching my words a lot in my vids


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

and I hate that he looks fuckin' adorable while he searches for words...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2010)

She has a unicorn crossing sign... and she doesn't want to share it. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 22, 2010)

He's too quiet


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 22, 2010)

that her cat Guenevere won't come over and play


----------



## Christov (Sep 22, 2010)

Has no avatar.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

He's prettier than me. YOU SUCK!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He's prettier than me. YOU SUCK!



He's prettier than everyone, don't feel too bad 

um um uh, she isn't on facebook enough!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 23, 2010)

That she doesn't live near me so we could hang out 

:wubu:


----------



## Fox (Sep 23, 2010)

I hate that she doesn't really have anything to hate! XD


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

username reminds me of the mmovie the fox and the hound and that movie always makes me cry


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2010)

She's too far away to get a hug from her.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

hes to far away to get a hug from


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2010)

I seem to always be following her in these threads.

If only I were following her in reality. (bet it's a great view!)


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I seem to always be following her in these threads.
> 
> If only I were following her in reality. (bet it's a great view!)



hey there are pics in the view from behind thread lol

he gives great compliments but hes happily married sigh just one single guy interested would be nice


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

I can only dream of being as popular as her...


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

She looks like what's-her-name. A lot. If cuteness were illegal she'd get the death-penalty.


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 7, 2010)

she is gorgeous and has a sexyness about her that i wish i had.... 
but i love that we share a love of piggies


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 11, 2010)

I Hate that shes got to hold a baby reptile and i havent....../huffs ;P


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Every photo I've seen of her is a perfect scene of absolute ADORABLENESS. 

And why the fuck can't _I_ make blue hair work?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 11, 2010)

She isn't my wife


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

He has skinny, pale legs.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

her fresh glowy skin


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 11, 2010)

Her all-around adorability and that I STILL can't give her Eric Bana rep in return!

(sure, not her fault but I can still embrace the hate . . . )


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Her all-around adorability and that I STILL can't give her Eric Bana rep in return!
> 
> (sure, not her fault but I can still embrace the hate . . . )




What do you get when you mix Eric Bana with Orlando Bloom and sprinkle just a little bit of Hayden Christensen on top for good measure?


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 11, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> What do you get when you mix Eric Bana with Orlando Bloom and sprinkle just a little bit of Hayden Christensen on top for good measure?



I don't know but I can tell you he'd (it'd?) knock me out for _*days!*_ :wubu:


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 11, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Every photo I've seen of her is a perfect scene of absolute ADORABLENESS.
> 
> And why the fuck can't _I_ make blue hair work?



cause you dont have to make blue hair work .. you are super adorable with pretty cheek bones and beautiful eyes....you have a warm beauty to you ... you dont need to change anything ..... i change my hair all the time cause i do hair for a living and i get bored haha oh yeah ... and i hate you cause you cause you werent above me so i had to break the chain to type this lol


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't think of a thing to hate about her.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 11, 2010)

He's, like, married. And therefore untouchable.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2010)

You're also young enough to be my daughter. If I had a daughter.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

He gets good root beer and I don't


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2010)

she could teach me how to actually do make up as in more than the whole natural look but is she in my country so we can hang out no


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 12, 2010)

She is going off-line for a few days


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 12, 2010)

He still gets to be a student!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 12, 2010)

she hasn't brought me any english tea to drink after dinner


----------



## Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't hate anything about him. Dislike that such a nice guy lives so far away.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know what she looks like.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2010)

she is easier to like than me


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh you're so full of shit. 

She pretends she doesn't know she's GORGEOUS (false modesty ha ha)

UPDATE: I know what Angel looks like now.  <pretty girl>


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2010)

She is so damn far away


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2010)

that she is the most awesome woman I have met on Dims!!:happy: Stop being so awesome darn it!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 14, 2010)

that even all hot and bothered she still looks awesome in her dimms videos


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 15, 2010)

She manages to be far more patient in life than I'll ever be.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 15, 2010)

Not only does he have every gamers dream job, he's only got 1k less posts than I do, and he joined this year!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Pfft, what's she complaining about? Her rep is _made _of awesome!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 15, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Pfft, what's she complaining about? Her rep is _made _of awesome!



Her avatar wont stop staring at me!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

he doesnt talk to me on msn anymore


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he doesnt talk to me on msn anymore



She's making me feel guilty 

(sorry....i havent been in a chatty mood recently but i have a week off next week so i should be a bit more chirpy for a while after that )


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She's making me feel guilty
> 
> (sorry....i havent been in a chatty mood recently but i have a week off next week so i should be a bit more chirpy for a while after that )



omg soooo not even trying the guilt trip thing is hard to think of things I hate about you so have to reach for things 

I hate he tried to guilt trip me by saying I made you feel guilty


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 15, 2010)

i hate that she has the Aussie accent so many men seem to love. sigh


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2010)

I hate that she has held an alligator and I haven't.


----------



## Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I do envy her for having the pleasure of waking up every morning in Australia!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate the way she holds her tongue (type?) until she has something good to say  :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate how she makes all the _good_ dirty puns!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2010)

She's better at retro games than I could EVER hope to be!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

He overestimates my retro-gaming powers and doubts his own! 
>


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't come up with anything to hate her about.  That doesn't throw this thread off does it?


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 23, 2010)

I hate that he can't think of anything!


----------



## VickiNicole (Oct 23, 2010)

hate that he piggybacked off the previous non hater


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 23, 2010)

I hate that she hasnt posted very often here...such a lovely lady should be around more


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

His profile pic is too dark.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate all her cute avatars - because they are not yard gnomes.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate that she doesn't have a panda avatar.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate that he DOES have a Panda avatar....damn you for giving in to the temptation!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate that I've been trying to find something I hate about him since around 3:30 today and still can't come up with anything. I got nothing.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2010)

she's too perfect


----------



## Mathias (Nov 1, 2010)

He said what I was going to say!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2010)

His avatar spells "trouble"


----------



## Mathias (Nov 1, 2010)

Or "infraction" if you want to get technical.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2010)

I hate that he reminds me that I am not THE big fat panda.....


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 1, 2010)

She's badder than me. Also has a filthier mind.
She also has sex with garden gnomes but she can keep that one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2010)

I hate how she fails to appreciate the hard, manly goodness of yard gnomes.


----------



## imfree (Nov 1, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hate how she fails to appreciate the hard, manly goodness of yard gnomes.



I hate that GEF is in NC., and not my real neighbor.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 1, 2010)

He has some of the most EPIC WIN looking audio equipment I've ever seen! =D


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2010)

Royalty


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 2, 2010)

He makes me drool


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2010)

I hate that I can't fix things for her, that she shoulders so much, that we have never met, and that I can't give her a real hug


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2010)

She isn't close enough to hug.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 3, 2010)

She _knows_ me to well.  It's scary really *how* well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2010)

We have so much in common, it's like looking in a mirror and crying my eyes out.
It hurts but the mirror never lies does it. At least it's honest.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

She Claims to be looting my cookie jar! >;(

Also, I hate that she has _two_ gold cans, and I only have *one*. One, Looooooonely can.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 6, 2010)

I hate that I can't rep her to help get her another one!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2010)

Hate that I had to take care of his REP bizzness


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She Claims to be looting my cookie jar! >;(
> 
> Also, I hate that she has _two_ gold cans, and I only have *one*. One, Looooooonely can.



One is the loneliest number, one is the loneliest number, oooooone is the loneliest number that you'll eeeever doooooo *ba dum dum dum ba dum*


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hate that Alicia is singing in this thread... there's no singing allowed


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

I hate that he called me Alice!


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Hate that Alice is singing in this thread... there's no singing allowed



I hate that Tony didn't post the link. I'm gonna get in trouble for this. After all, someone's gonna hate me for posting the link.

Three Dog Night-One http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooupzNgybEo


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2010)

I that Hate ImFree is Hating  



Alicia Rose said:


> I hate that he called me Alice!



Hate that typo meant to say Alicia - hate that singing in this thread


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> I that Hate ImFree is Hating
> 
> 
> 
> Hate that typo meant to say Alicia - hate that singing in this thread



Sorry, Tony, didn't really mean it, I was just fibbing a little to be able to get a link into this thread. Good news is that I did not plead for a higher decibel level of a certain percussion instrument that was too loudly mixed in Blue Oyster Cult's "Don't Fear The Reper".


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2010)

]

hate that ImFree is "fibbing" in a hating thread


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

I hate that Tony is being so freakin gracious.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hate that CP is still posting perfect avatars ....


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

Today I hate men. But I can't hate Tony. I just cant. I hate that.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hate that she is trying to change the nasty mood of this thread


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Hate that she is trying to change the nasty mood of this thread



This is too easy, and it's the only thing. He's a New York Football Giants Fan


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2010)

I hate that his user name always makes me think of old catch phrases and buzzwords like hey cool digging it and like wow


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2010)

I hate that she's too far away from me to hug.


((((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

I Hate that I can't hate anything about him, he's _that_ full of win.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hate that she can't Hate


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

I Hate he keeps pushing the rep limit--------Push it my way, will ya?  
Iknowyoudoyourpart<3


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2010)

I hate that she is soo freaking adorable


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

She made me cry today. (happy tears)


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

She's got so many more posts than me.


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 7, 2010)

He's envious of such a cute girl.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2010)

I know so little about him


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 8, 2010)

She slaps me. (metaphorically) LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2010)

she undervalues herself and isnt around when I am awake


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 8, 2010)

that she's not here to eat cookies with me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2010)

He makes me want to snuggle, but I can nots snuggle.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2010)

I can't possibly hate her!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2010)

I hate that he's nicer than me


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hate that he's nicer than me




Shoot...that fairy and her kindness, delightful playful ways, her cuteness and the woman is wise.....damn it!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 9, 2010)

She says love is the answer...but what's the question!?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2010)

he hasnt written me a story yet


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 9, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he hasnt written me a story yet



She's impatient.....genius takes time!  (PS, I'm working on it)


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She says love is the answer...but what's the question!?



Its the answer to everything darling.  ( That and chocolate.) I hate it that you didn't get that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 9, 2010)

She looks _WAY_ better than me in pink! 
[No Fair!  ]


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She looks _WAY_ better than me in pink!
> [No Fair!  ]



I hate it that you think that! You sexy thing you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate being jealous of how sweet she always manages to be no matter what! Impressive trait indeed


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate...errmm..hrmmm..*racks brain*

I hate that she's got popcorn and ain't shared any with me yet lol


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate that she lives on the forest moon of Endor, which means she's hanging out with freakin' Ewoks.

Still though ... beats living on Naboo with Jar Jar Binks. So there ya go.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

lol I hate that he is hating on those cute and loveable Ewoks!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate how adorable she is just too adorable for words


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2010)

She doesn't talk to me that much anymore.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

That he lives in Louisiana where there's some decent food to eat. Total opposite of Wisconsin!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 17, 2010)

That he's dissing Wisconsin, land of cheese, and go-to place for all my state's fireworks needs.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 17, 2010)

That she won't take me to an opera


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate the fact that he lives somewhere warm.  It makes me soooo jealous!


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I hate the fact that he lives somewhere warm.  It makes me soooo jealous!



I hate that my Beloved Friend isn't in Middle, Tn., somewhere.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> That he's dissing Wisconsin, land of cheese, and go-to place for all my state's fireworks needs.



And ... AND ... I might note, we also have the guy who blasted his TV with a shotgun after watching Bristol Palin's performance on "Dancing With The Stars."

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/article/20101117/GPG0101/311180017/1207&located=rss

And back on topic ... I hate that the previous poster has so such vintage electronics equipment. Lucky guy!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate that he lives in Wisconsin, and not closer to me! lol


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate that she hasn't invented Star Trek transporter technology yet. C'mon Janice, step up your game!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

He's not a Pic-Whore like the rest of us lounge-ers!  (No Offense to any Non-Pic-Whores. I swear!)


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2010)

Does she have to live so far away from me?


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate that she called me out on such an obvious truth. 

Whoops, this was for YPP. Everyone's so quick on their keyboards today!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's not a Pic-Whore like the rest of us lounge-ers!  (No Offense to any Non-Pic-Whores. I swear!)



I hate that too!

I hate that he and the person above him stole my post spot lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 17, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> And ... AND ... I might note, we also have the guy who blasted his TV with a shotgun after watching Bristol Palin's performance on "Dancing With The Stars."
> http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/article/20101117/GPG0101/311180017/1207&located=rss


NICE. Stay classy, Wisco.

</off-topic non-hatin post over>


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 17, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> NICE. Stay classy, Wisco.
> 
> </off-topic non-hatin post over>



Doesn't live near enough to me to hang out with on the regular.


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 17, 2010)

His rep bar blocks out the sun of my rep bar. Srsly dude, quit being devilishly witty.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

*Wishes she was the one living in the dirty south.*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 17, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> His rep bar blocks out the sun of my rep bar. Srsly dude, quit being devilishly witty.


Dude swamps me with Bieber vids and Webkinz spam...sick of it.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Dude swamps me with Bieber vids and Webkinz spam...sick of it.



Hey, I was here first! LOL


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2010)

She's nicer than me!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

He thinks I am nicer than him!


Evil laugh: MAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

She is trying to perfect my evil laugh! lol


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

Maybe I am not evil. I hate how you look younger than me.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

lol, I hate that some people think I'm WAYY younger than you.._sometimes_


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> lol, I hate that some people think I'm WAYY younger than you.._sometimes_



I didn't say that, young lady. LOL


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate that her birthday is 4 DAYS after mine!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I hate that her birthday is 4 DAYS after mine!



I hate her user name....cause I love to be naughty too!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate how amazing her lingerie shots are


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I hate how amazing her lingerie shots are



I friggen hate how much stinkin talent n creativity she has


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 18, 2010)

I hate that she already has quite the fan club !!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 18, 2010)

I! Hate! Everything about you! *metal scream*


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2010)

I hate that she has two boyfriends and I cant even find a date


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 18, 2010)

I hate about all the previous posters:

all of your supposed "hating" is so super nice, its almost too sickly sweet. And I like sickly sweet things


----------



## mimosa (Nov 18, 2010)

I freaking hate ....
no but what freaking annoys me about this person...
Oh poop...I have nothing.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 18, 2010)

She possibly has more cleavage than me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 19, 2010)

I know for a fact she has more cleavage than me. *sigh*


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2010)

I hate that they don't have cleavage.....It's all in the plunge bra ladies.  That's the secret that Victoria's been hiding.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2010)

I hate her sarcasm re the plunge bra comment


----------



## mimosa (Nov 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I hate her sarcasm re the plunge bra comment



 Hate that you hated my comment. Hey, I was just saying don't hate that you don't have cleavage...get the bra! lol


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2010)

Hate her? NEVER!!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 20, 2010)

Awww bless you.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate that she doesn't live closer to me.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate that he doesn't have a pic of himself on his profile and im a sticky beak


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

She doesn't really believe how special she is. She is.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2010)

shes such a drama queen


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

Mother Superior


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

(s0rry still lmao at that one sooooo not me at all)

I hate that she is outblogging me and it makes me feel guilty I havent written a new blog in ages


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate that she thinks I can outblog or out-do her in anything. 
(I can't make a teddy bear)


----------



## Mathias (Nov 21, 2010)

She's nicer than me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 21, 2010)

He has no idea how wrong he is.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 21, 2010)

Shes to fucking nice seriously if she were any sweeter id get diabetics... you make me sick !


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 21, 2010)

She's hotter than hot, and not anywhere near me. lol


----------



## Mathias (Nov 21, 2010)

He could kick my ass in a fight. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

He's REALLY Smart! 
/Envy


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

shes such a man magnet


----------



## mimosa (Nov 21, 2010)

Her smile is too sweet..HATE IT Or at least I wish I could hate it....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate that she's given away the secret of the plunge bra.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate that she's so f*cking adorable


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate that she has those beautiful big green eyes and that gorgous hair colour


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

She has a way cuter smile than mine! No fair!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate that her sexy rear is closer to willowmoon than I am! lol


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

I hate that her eyes are more green than mine. I can't even say I'm green with envy, because that's the problem! ARRRRRGGGGHHHH


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I hate that her eyes are more green than mine. I can't even say I'm green with envy, because that's the problem! ARRRRRGGGGHHHH



His awesomeness....you're making the rest of us guys look bad!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

he still hasnt finished a story for me to read


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

I hate that she has on a frowny face


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

I hate that she got double compliments in the compliments thread and I got nada


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

I hate that she's older -and- prettier than me.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate her new amazing hair color,it makes me jealous.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

She's so far away.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate that she always looks so fabulous in photos! I haven't seen a bad one yet


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate her amazing, ADORABLE sons! When I see her little family it almost makes me want to unlock my ovaries.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate the tummy rumbles she causes whenever she talks food.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate how freaking cute and friendly she is. It pisses me off to no end.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

That I could not be there for dinner.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2012)

She's too far away to see her.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate his handsome blue eyes.....yuck!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 3, 2012)

I dunno, I don't really have a problem with Mimi. Except for the fact that I really wanna hug her for realz.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2012)

He's missed the point of the thread.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 3, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> I dunno, I don't really have a problem with Mimi. Except for the fact that I really wanna hug her for realz.


You better say what you hate about me ....or else!!!!!!!!!!!


CastingPearls said:


> He's missed the point of the thread.



I hate her clever, funny comments. Boooooooo! 

( I actually love them...oh well. But I don't in this thread. So booooooo!)


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate that she is so much prettier than me 

..though that can apply to about 90% of the female portion of the board...

ITT Alisha bashes herself, again. Trololol


----------



## Mishty (Feb 3, 2012)

Her My Little Pony bed. I hate it. LOATHE! 

I wants em.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate that she's cooler then me


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate that she's everyone's favorite Newfie.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate his weirdness, I like to be the only weirdo around.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate how she wants to hog the weirdo spotlight.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 3, 2012)

The fact that he knows more about cartoons and art than I do! lol


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 3, 2012)

The number four in his username. Fours lack the overall majesty of other numbers.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

Jess87 said:


> The number four in his username. Fours lack the overall majesty of other numbers.



I hate that he hates the number four.
It's the coolest number out there:doh:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate that she is far to adorable


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate that she's so talented and nice


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

That she's hiding in Newfoundland.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2012)

that hes never on yahoo anymmore


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

That she's waiting to spill the beans! Spill them and be done with it.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> That she's waiting to spill the beans! Spill them and be done with it.



No I cant and nothing you can do will make me


that he has not patience


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

She will not reveal her secret beans to me!


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate that he knows Spiritangel has beans and i didn't know. YOU BASTARD ! ......... Now spiritangel spill !


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 6, 2012)

Agrh I hate that she is soooooo sexy and I will probably never get to meet her seen as she lives too bloody far away!:doh:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate that she is far to adorable and I cant find anything to hate


----------



## Dromond (Feb 6, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> I hate that she is far to adorable and I cant find anything to hate



I hate that she hates punctuation.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate his current avatar. Really. It's so....blah.

(Obviously I'm reaching)

(Okay I know what that^^^ looks like and I don't care anyway)


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate that she is so freaking beautiful and witty!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 7, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I hate that she is so freaking beautiful and witty!!



I hate her avatar, because I can't figure out what it is!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate that he's more amazing than me.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 7, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate her avatar, because I can't figure out what it is!!!!



It's the last scene in the 1994 version of Little Women 


I hate that Weirdo is such a nice guy!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate how she is so damn fabulous!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate his cuteness.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate her bottomless well of love. It burns!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate how freaking nice this guy is. He just needs to get over himself.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 7, 2012)

I could never hate her, but I do hate how she's got all the snow.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate his cold! If I could, I would kick his cold's ass! 


 lol


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate that she can't do that either. Her last comment made me laugh, and every time I laugh I have a coughing fit. :really sad:


----------

